# Ready for some seriously awesome agility??



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah- no secret I love Susan Garrett. But it's not just because I think she's a good trainer, or that I think I get my money's worth- no- it's because she's one of the best in the world at what she does.

Check out her and Feature running at the IFCS Worlds last weekend. Tell me that doesn't make you smile! Seriously amazing agility runs!!

(Go to her blog so you can read about each run)
IFCS 2012 Weekend Recap | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's the videos for those who don't want to read about it, but still want to watch the great agility:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great videos, thanks! One of the dogs in our club ran for Team New Zealand- because of quarantine laws they weren't allowed to bring their own dogs so they had to borrow some.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great videos. Thanks for sharing the links.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Can you slow them down - wow - I could hardly keep up. Impressive or what. Thanks for posting. _________
Sue


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Another team USA member, Stuart Mah, trains and competes down here in Florida. He and his dogs are awesome, especially in Snooker and Gamblers. When the 22" and 26" classes are combined for Snooker, I've had to compete against him for SuperQs- yeah I've never beat him- no one does!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My sister's trainer Monique Plinck is there as well, I believe with her papillon. Cool video, but I always like watching the "big wigs" runCouldn't find an IFC vid of her, but here is her world team try out vid


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Amazing!! That really makes me want to sign up for the agility foundations class next time! Tim would love it!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice runs by that little dog, Diane. I can't image how awesome it would be to go to the World Team tryouts! I would LOVE an opportunity to run those courses!


----------

